# 25% save from Dog Training Collar



## rockymullar (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi,

Our Dog Training collars are made of two components that are primarily used in training collar systems. These two components include:

● The remote that you will use to deliver the shock / Vibration when you see your dog misbehaving.

● The second component is the collar that is worn around the pet's neck. 

Order now our Dog Training collar and get 25% off offer.

Best Regards!!!


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

Really very nice offer, Good to have both this dog training collar in 25% discount.


----------

